# Schwarzer Goldfisch ?



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Junge Goldfische sind ja erst einmal schwarz bevor sie die eigentliche rote Farbe bekommen.
Jetzt habe ich im Teich aber noch ca. 6 Fische die sich einfach nicht verfärben wollen.
Sind das überhaupt noch Goldfische ? 
In den letzten 2 Jahren habe ich dem Teich nichts an Pflanzen oder Tieren zugegeben.
Hier sind noch 2 Bilder.
Danke
Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

*Schwarzer  Goldfisch*

Hallo Chappi,
auch bei meinem Goldfischnachwuchs konnte ich feststellen, daß manche Goldfische sehr früh ( kaum 3-4cm groß ) die Farbe wechseln, andere dagegen immer noch fast komplett schwarz sind ( Jahrgang 2003 und bis zu 15cm groß )

Aber mach Dir keine Sorgen, ich denke alle deine Goldfische werden früher oder später ihre schwarze Farbe verlieren und durchfärben, genauso wie manch roter Goldfisch sich später weiß färben wird.

Gruß
TJ


----------

